# Epizootic Hemorrhagic Disease (EHD) in Livingston County



## bnbplay (Jan 1, 2008)

Looks like we have some reports of EHD again this year. I'm not sure how wide spread, so far just the Livingston County area. Here is some information http://www.strictlywhitetails.com/apps/blog/

Also check it out on Midwest Whitetails-Michigan edition for more EHD news.

Brian Miller
www.strictlywhitetails.com


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

That's not good, and just in time for deer season so all the hunters can see it. That's too bad. I don't know a great deal about this disease, is it possible that it will spread to many other deer? could this be a big hit to the population down there? Do we know if it discriminates? As in does it spread more readily to sick and young animals?


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

Sam22 said:


> Do we know if it discriminates? As in does it spread more readily to sick and young animals?


EHD is spread by a mite. It is not spread by deer to deer contact.


----------



## fbuckner (Apr 7, 2006)

Lost 2 goats in 10 days the last being a week ago. I am watching the third and last goat.


----------

